# Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen



## Sub5 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi alle,

Habe bei meinem Aluminium Angelboot in einem Gespräch mit dem Hersteller (Marcraft) die Option bekommen den Boden aufschäumen zu lassen um es im Ernstfall unsinkbar zu machen.

Habe nun ein wenig in diversen Foren die Suchfunktion bedient und grundsätzlich nur negatives gelesen. Saugt sich an und stinkt nach gewisser Zeit modrig.

Andere Hersteller aber wie wie Lund haben diese Auschäumung serienmäßig drinnen. Dazu muss man aber sagen dass es offenbar in USA vorgeschrieben ist die Boote, der Schaum aber auch eine stabilisierende und schwingungsveringernde Wirkung haben soll was bei 4mm Alu egal wäre. 

Nun ich bin ein wenig hin und hergerissen was ich hier tun soll.
Aufschäumen und unangenehme Spätfolgen riskieren oder es besser sein lassen und ein feines Boot zu haben, welches aber im hoffentlich nie eintretenden Ernstfall verloren geht.

Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen mit aufgeschäumten Booten und was würdet Ihr machen wenn Ihr euch entscheiden könntet .


liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Moin moin,

es stimmt schon, dass der Schaum den Rumpfschall verringert und das Boot etwas "leiser" macht. Soll das Ausschäumen allerdings zum Sinne der Unsinkbarkeit erfolgen, würde ich eher dazu raten die Seitenkästen, wenn vorhanden, auszuschäumen. Ein intakter Boden bei geflutetem Körper ist nicht gerade förderlich für die Stabilität.

Wenn der ausgeschäumte Raum (nach dem Austrocknen) vernünftig versiegelt wird, wovon beim Hersteller erst einmal auszugehen ist, dann sehe ich auch kein Problem mit Gammeln und Gestank. Mein eigenes Aluboot (noch in Planung) möchte ich auch ausschäumen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Auf Grund der Lärmbelästigung würde ich auch den Boden ausschäumen.


----------



## Tommes63 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Das wichtigste für mich wäre ja: Womit wird ausgeschäumt?
PUR (Bau) Schaum ist offenporig uns saugt sich bei Undichtigkeiten voll wie ein Schwamm. Geschlossener Schaum könnte ewig mit Wasser Kontakt haben ohne Wasser auf zu nehmen. 
Ich hatte auch mal so ein Alu-Selbstbau-Projekt im Kopf, aber mittlerweile sehr Weit nach hinten gestellt.


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> es stimmt schon, dass der Schaum den Rumpfschall verringert und das Boot etwas "leiser" macht. Soll das Ausschäumen allerdings zum Sinne der Unsinkbarkeit erfolgen, würde ich eher dazu raten die Seitenkästen, wenn vorhanden, auszuschäumen. Ein intakter Boden bei geflutetem Körper ist nicht gerade förderlich für die Stabilität.
> 
> ...



Aber bitte nicht mit einfachem Bauschaum! Habe einen netten Kollegen der sich eine ANKA zugelegt hatte, die wir 3 Wochen nach dem Kauf bergen mussten, weil das Ding vollgelaufen war. Bug- und Heckauftriebskörper komplett aufgesägt, sämtlichen PU-Schaum raus und neu GFK laminiert. Mittlerweile schwimmt der Kahn seit 7 Jahren ohne Problem jedes Jahr von April bis November.


----------



## Sub5 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich wäre ja: Womit wird ausgeschäumt?
> PUR (Bau) Schaum ist offenporig uns saugt sich bei Undichtigkeiten voll wie ein Schwamm. Geschlossener Schaum könnte ewig mit Wasser Kontakt haben ohne Wasser auf zu nehmen.
> Ich hatte auch mal so ein Alu-Selbstbau-Projekt im Kopf, aber mittlerweile sehr Weit nach hinten gestellt.



Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jede einzelne hilft mein Meinung zu formen.

DAs Boot ist ja kein Selbstbau, würde das nie hinbekommen und noch weniger in AUT bei allen Vorschriften eine Individualzulassung abseits von CE..... 
Ich habe herstellerseitig die Option schäumen oder nicht schäumen. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass die das richtige verwenden. Nur die wenigsten Kunden wollen das. Was ich mich hier frage ist ob ich mir damit nicht einen Ärger "einkaufe". Und Ami Boote mit faulligem Schmu sieht bam beim googeln zur Genüge.
Jeder Schaum zieht wohl mit der Zeit zu einem geringen Prozentsatz pro Jahr (manche weniger manche viel mehr), auch wenn geschlossen.
Und wenns mal voll ist dann wird's nie wieder trocken und man muss es rauskratzen.

Hin und hergerissen

Thomas


----------



## wobbler68 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Hallo

Ich kenne mich mit Booten nicht aus.
Wenn ich jedoch von dir Lese:Jeder Schaum zieht wohl mit der Zeit zu einem geringen Prozentsatz pro Jahr (manche weniger manche viel mehr), auch wenn geschlossen.

Da frage ich mich.Wenn nicht ausgeschäumt ist,läuft dann auch Wasser in den Vorhandenen Hohlraum,wo der Schaum rein sollte???
Dann ist ein sinken ja abzusehen,egal ob mit oder ohne Schaum.

Wenn der Hersteller es anbietet muss er ja auch darauf Garantie(2-10 Jahre???#c) geben.Also wird die Sache wohl sicher sein.
Ich meine jetzt das Boot und das Ausschäumen.


----------



## Tommes63 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*



Sub5 schrieb:


> Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass die das richtige verwenden


Könnte man auch wieder fragen: Wofür das Richtige? 

Geschlossen für Unsinkbarkeit bei gekentertem Boot? Wie groß wäre das Risiko, wo willst du damit hin? An die Küste bei 1m Welle? Ich vermute mal eher nicht.

Zum Versteifen? Dann kann man etwas dünnwandiger/leichter bauen und zur Schalldämmung. Wenn gut abgedichtet, dann dürfte PUR Schaum seine Berechtigung haben.





Sub5 schrieb:


> der Schaum aber auch eine stabilisierende und  schwingungsveringernde Wirkung haben soll was bei 4mm Alu egal  wäre


Sehe ich auch so. Ich würds lassen.


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Hi,
ich würde das auch lassen. Erkundige dich, ob du eine Inspektionsluke hinten am Bug hast, wo du sehen kannst, ob sich gegebenfalls Wasser im doppelten Boden sammelt. Aluboote haben sehr viel "Schwitzwasser". Solltest du eine haben, setzt du einfach eine Lenzpumpe rein. Ein Außenausgang mit Rückschlagventil und fertig. Kostet keinen 100,-€........
Haben wir auch so gemacht und keinerlei Probleme.
Zudem brauchst du dir bei 4mm vollverschweißtem Boot keine Sorgen um die Steifigkeit machen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Hi,
ich nochmal. Ich habe etwas auf der Marcraft-Seite gestöbert und festgestellt, dass sie auch den Tank fest verbauen. Mach das lieber nicht und nimme einen "Kunststofftank zum tragen. Da kannst du viel einfacher nachtanken.

VG Martin


----------



## Sub5 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Hi Martin,

Habe mich entschieden keinen Schaum zu nehmen. Boot is für den Fluss, also für Binnengewässer und grundsolide aufgebaut. Kaufe mir damit wohl nur mehr Probleme ein als Vorteile.

Der Tank ist wohl ein Standard Kunststofftank der unter der Heckplattform fixiert wird. Also im Ernstfall auch entfernbar. Nur 60 Liter will ich nicht unbedingt  schleppen.

Bilgepumpe habe ich eine manuell und automatisch verwendbare vorgesehen.
Der Auslass der Biegepumpe (Johnson) ist meines Wissens weit oberhalb der Wasserlinie. 
Weiss jetzt allerdings nicht ob hier ein Rückschlagventil geplant ist oder sein sollte oder wo das hingehören würde.


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aluminium Angelboot: Boden ausschäumen*

Das Rückschlagventil kommt in die Nähe der Pumpe.
Aufbau: Pumpe, Schlauch, Rückschlagventil, Schlauch, Bordwanddurchlass.

VG Martin


----------

